# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Βρέθηκε καρποντάκος

## amastro

Επειδή έχω δει αρκετές φορές αδέσποτα καναρινάκια στο μπαλκόνι μου, έχω πάντα ένα κλουβάκι μεταφοράς με ανοιχτή την πόρτα 
και μια ταΐστρα μια ποτίστρα γεμάτες. Σε ρόλο σταθμού ανεφοδιασμού για την συνέχιση της αναζήτησης φιλόξενου σπιτιού.
Σήμερα το απόγευμα, μόλις άραξα στο μπαλκόνι μετά το φαΐ, είδα ένα πουλάκι μέσα στο κλουβί να τρώει καναβούρι.
Πήγα προς το μέρος του και έκλεισα την πόρτα χωρίς να ενοχληθεί.
Απ' όσο νομίζω είναι καρποντάκος θηλυκός. Είναι σε άψογη κατάσταση,ζωηρότατος και σπαθάτος. 
Όποιος τον κλαίει, ας μου πει τα στοιχεία του δαχτυλιδιού του να κανονίσουμε να το πάρει.

----------


## nikolaslo

Πολυ ομορφο πουλακι αν καποιος να το εχασε και παρακολουθει το φορουμ σταθηκε τυχερος αλλιως ο τυχερος εισαι εσυ!!!!

----------


## IscarioTis

Τελικα δοκιμασατε κ εσεις το τσιμπημα τ καρποντακου

----------


## petran

Πως ''τυχαινουν'' ολα σε σενα ρε Αντρεα;;; :Confused0006:  :eek: 

Τα πουλια, κανουν σταση στο μπαλκονι σου :Fighting0029: 

συναντας ''τυχαια'' εξω απο το εκθεσιακο τον Λευτερη, ο οποιος, παλι ''τυχαια'',
εχει μαζι του ενα κλουβι με ενα τινπραντο :trash: 

Τι να πω;;

Οσο για τον σταθμο ανεφοδιασμου,στο μπαλκονι σου,  ελπιζω να μην σε δω καμμια Κυριακή,
στο Σχιστό, ξερεις , να πουλας τιποτα ''ινδιανάκια''  :Anim 59:  ::  :rollhappy:  :Jumping0045:  :Party0024:

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Τυχερέ

----------


## amastro

> Τελικα δοκιμασατε κ εσεις το τσιμπημα τ καρποντακου


Ούτε από το lovebird δεν έχω φάει τέτοια τσιμπιά. Τι δυνατό ράμφος έχει το άτιμο;

----------


## Labirikos

Έχει δαχτυλίδι?Είσαι τυχερός.

----------


## amastro

> Πως ''τυχαινουν'' ολα σε σενα ρε Αντρεα;;;
> 
> Τα πουλια, κανουν σταση στο μπαλκονι σου
> 
> συναντας ''τυχαια'' εξω απο το εκθεσιακο τον Λευτερη, ο οποιος, παλι ''τυχαια'',
> εχει μαζι του ενα κλουβι με ενα τινπραντο
> 
> Τι να πω;;
> 
> ...


Για το Σχιστό δεν το σχολιάζω.
Αυτό όμως με το Λευτέρη, δε λες να το χωνέψεις με τίποτα.  ::

----------


## Soulaki

Ειναι πολυ όμορφο....πρωτη φορά ακούω τέτοιο όνομα πουλιού. :eek:

----------


## amastro

> Έχει δαχτυλίδι?Είσαι τυχερός.


Ναι, έχει δαχτυλίδι κλειστού τύπου.
Αν δεν εμφανιστεί ο ιδιοκτήτης, έχω στο μυαλό μου μέλος του φόρουμ που βρίσκεται σε αναζήτηση θηλυκού.
Αλλά ας περιμένουμε πρώτα.

----------


## Labirikos

Θηλυκό είναι αυτό?Μπράβο.Εγώ πάντως στη θέση σου αν είχα άγρια θα το κράταγα γιατί θα το θεωρούσα γούρι.Αν του αφήσεις την πόρτα ανοιχτή λες να μπαινοβγαίνει όποτε θέλει ή θα την κάνει?

----------


## IscarioTis

Απο οτι δειχνει απο την φωτογραφια ναι θηλυκο κατα πασα πιθανοτητα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Πω πω τύχη!!! Να τον χαίρεσαι τον επισκέπτη!
Λάμπρο το πιο πιθανό είναι να χαθεί ξανά και να βρεθεί σε άλλο κλουβί!

----------


## amastro

> Θηλυκό είναι αυτό?Μπράβο.Εγώ πάντως στη θέση σου αν είχα άγρια θα το κράταγα γιατί θα το θεωρούσα γούρι.Αν του αφήσεις την πόρτα ανοιχτή λες να μπαινοβγαίνει όποτε θέλει ή θα την κάνει?


Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι τόσο ήμερο ώστε να μπαινοβγαίνει στο κλουβί.

----------


## jk21

Εγω εναν ξερω στην παρεα να ειχε παρε δωσε στο παρελθον με καρμποντακους (ισως και τωρα )  και συμμετεχει στην παρουσα συζητηση ...

αν δεν βρεθει ιδιοκτητης , αντε να το χαρει και αυτο !

----------


## Andromeda

ομορφουλι ειναι
ουτε εγω το εχω ξαναδει αυτο το πουλακι

----------


## IscarioTis

Ειναι παρα πολυ ομορφα πουλακια
Καλοι γονεις κ εχει πολυ καλο κελαηδισμα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

Χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος για αρσενικό το βλεπω!απ όσο ξέρω το θυλικο δεν έχει καθόλου κοκκινο.εαν είναι φετινό τώρα αρχίζει μάλλον να κοκκινίζει!το θυλικο έχει χρώμα όπως ή πλάτη,γκρι.

Πάντως έχει γεμίσει ή αθηνα....σε λίγο θα είναι περισσότερα απο τα σπουργίτια!!!

----------


## IscarioTis

Ναι οντως αλλα η ηλικια μας το χαλαει λιγο.θα το δουμε

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Cristina

Και τώρα η άσχετη... Τι πουλί είναι αυτό; Πρώτη φορά το βλέπω... Με ποιό πουλί έχει " συγγένεια";

----------


## Efthimis98

Χριστίνα υπάρχουν μερικές πληροφορίες σε αυτό το θέμα: Καρποντάκος (Carpodacus Mexicanus).

----------


## amastro

> Χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος για αρσενικό το βλεπω!απ όσο ξέρω το θυλικο δεν έχει καθόλου κοκκινο.εαν είναι φετινό τώρα αρχίζει μάλλον να κοκκινίζει!το θυλικο έχει χρώμα όπως ή πλάτη,γκρι.
> 
> Πάντως έχει γεμίσει ή αθηνα....σε λίγο θα είναι περισσότερα απο τα σπουργίτια!!!


Σαν να έχεις δίκιο Κώστα. Ότι φωτό είδα στο google με θηλυκά, δεν είχαν ίχνος κόκκινου.

----------


## vasilis.a

ειναι αρσενικο.αν ειναι φετινο δεν εχει βαφτει ακομη επειδη γεννηθηκε αργα το καλοκαιρι.αν ειναι παλιο πουλι απλα δεν εχει βαφτει σωστα.δειχνει νερο παντως..σου προτεινω πριν το δωσεις..να το αφησεις να ηρεμησει και να αρχισει το κελαιδισμα του..θα παθεις πλακα!

----------


## IscarioTis

Αυτο μπορω να πω δεν το ειχα σκεφτει καν ευχαριστω Βασιλη αν ειναι ετσι οπως τα λεει ο Βασιλης ειναι στανταρ αρσενικο απλα δεν ειχα την τιμη ακομα να δω μικρα απο κοντα

----------


## nikolaslo

> Πάντως έχει γεμίσει ή αθηνα....σε λίγο θα είναι περισσότερα απο τα σπουργίτια!!!


Καλυτερα!!!!!!!

----------

